# Caribbean Vacations Forums > The Rest of the French West Indies >  >  les Saintes Oct 26th / 29th 2006

## MartinS

Thursday morning, our adventure to les Saintes begins. We left St. Barth on Air Antilles Express. For anyone that

----------


## MIke R

thanks for that...some of it sounds nice....most of it doesnt...oh well..easy come -  easy go

see you guys in February..I promise you wont be bored...LOL

----------


## MartinS

Well,,, we tried to be postive. I'm sure others like the island for what it is. It may be the government employee in me coming out. In God we trust, everybody else gets run through the system!


  M

----------


## MIke R

well certainly the lack of people and tourists would apppeal to us for many reasons and I know Wendi would love being in a place where english isn't spoken at all, and french is ......but that aside, for us there has to be a  good bar to hang out in and a great beach to go to, particularly when both of us dont think much of pools when given the choice between that or the ocean .....both the cool hang out bar and the great beach seem to be lacking....there are too many other choices out there to settle for anything less then what one wants.

I do appreciate your honesty...you ve saved us both time and money..and seeing that we know you and J well enough to know how similiar our tastes are...it gives it even more credibility

----------


## MartinS

I can't think of any of the places we saw and or visited that would be a hang out spot. There is a little bar at the ferryboat dock, Coconuts I think, that was cool. But as soon as the last boat left the dock they closed up. And that was at about sunset.

  Stand by for the pictures.

----------


## tim

M &amp; J,

Your report of Les Saintes is just like I remember it from about fifteen years ago, so it would appear nothing's changed.  I chose not to go back as well.

----------

